# UMFRAGE: Berufe-Forum unterteilen?



## ZAM (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo Community,

soll das WoW-Berufe-Forum in Unterforen für die jeweiligen Berufe + ein Allgemeines Forum unterteilt werden? 
Bitte stimmt ab und postet eure Meinung über Sinn oder Unsinn einer Aufteilung. Wir freuen uns auf eure Kommentare. 


Umfrage-Ende: 22. Juni 2007


----------



## Satanhimself (4. Juni 2007)

hmmm ich glaub irgendwie nicht das es den gleichen anhang wie das klassenforum finden wird

man könnte es vielleicht in sammelberufe und so unterteilen ( naja auch nich so das sinnvollste)


----------



## bogus666 (4. Juni 2007)

Denke nicht, dass es bei dem aktuellen Beitragsaufkommen hier sinnvoll ist.


----------



## White Jen (5. Juni 2007)

Ich finde es eine gute Idee. 

Man hat so viel bessere Übersicht und es ist nicht alles durcheinander gewürfelt.

Man weiß wo man am ehesten eine Antwort auf seine Berufsbezogene Frage finden kann und muss sich nicht hier durchsuchen etc. sogar einen neuen Thread erstellen (Was aber meist eh gemacht wird -.- )


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (5. Juni 2007)

Finde ich nur schon der Übersicht halber eine gute Idee.

Wird aber bei den vorhandenen Threads nicht einfach zu ordnen.


----------



## Melrakal (5. Juni 2007)

Naja die "Verteilarbeit" bleibt ja eh an uns hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sisloc (5. Juni 2007)

find ne unterteilung auch sinnig. denke das dann auch bisserl mehr leben reinkommen könnte.


----------



## Pomela (5. Juni 2007)

Ich finde eine Unterteilung auch sehr sinnvoll. Gerade für craftbare Items, Stoff- und Lederspezialisierungen, oder auch die ständigen Fragen nach "suche Erze sowieso" und "wo sind dieunddie Kräuter".


----------



## Mondenkynd (5. Juni 2007)

Der Übersichthalber sage ich mal ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scrapid (5. Juni 2007)

ich sag mal ja^^


----------



## Anderoth (5. Juni 2007)

Ich sage auch ja.
Es wäre dann übersichtlicher und man würde schneller etwas finden und müsste sich nicht durch die ganzen Threads durchsuchen wenn man einen speziellen Thread sucht der untergegangen ist zwischen all den anderen Threads.


----------



## Monolith (5. Juni 2007)

Ja, sehr sinnvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im Moment ist es genauso unüberishctlich, als wären alle Klassenforen in einem.


----------



## Nimbrod (5. Juni 2007)

ups über sehen das den hier gibt ^^ *kopkrazt*


----------



## Dalmus (5. Juni 2007)

Fände ich in der Form wie es bei den Klassenforen ist für das Berufsforum nicht sonderlich sinnvoll. 
Auf den ersten Blick verspricht das zwar mehr Übersicht, aber wäre dem tatsächlich so? Wieviele neue Threads entstehen denn im Berufeforum täglich, die spezifisch einem Beruf zuzuordnen sind? Ich glaube das 'allgemeine Berufe'-Forum würde sehr gut besucht sein, während sich nur hier und da mal ein neuer Thread in den spezielleren Foren hinzu gesellt. Ich befürchte diese würden dann nach und nach verwaisen...

Allerdings kenne ich zur besseren Übersicht einen interessanten Ansatz, der vor nicht allzu langer Zeit im Bugforum eines anderen Spiels eingeführt wurde. Dort muß man seitdem wenn man einen neuen Thread im Bugforum erstellen will zwingend aus einer Combobox das entsprechende Gebiet ('Ingame','Forum', usw.) des Bugs auswählen. Dieses steht dann später vor dem Beitragstitel. Möglicherweise würde dieser Ansatz auch hier für mehr Übersicht sorgen ohne Daß man sich durch die verschiedenen Subforen klicken muß.

Natürlich kann ich nicht einschätzen wie schwierig die technische Umsetzung hier im buffed-Forum wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie dem auch sei gab's von mir ein Nein, einfach weil ich mehrere Chars mit verschiedenen Berufen habe und ein wenig klickfaul bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (6. Juni 2007)

Ich halte es auch für sinnvoll.

Hab einen Thread vor kurzem eröffnet und vielleicht hätte ich mir das sparen können wenn es unterteilt wäre.

Ich geb zu, ich bin ein wenig zu faul, um immer nach nem Thread zu suchen wo meine Fragen etc. reinpassen


----------



## Gantwor (6. Juni 2007)

Hiho

Die von Dalmus beschriebene Idee mit der zusätzlichen Indizierung von Beiträgen wäre ne feine Sache.
So lange keine weitere Spezifizierung angegeben ist, werden alle x neuesten Beiträge der subtrees aufgelistet. 
Das sollte dann auch die  Zahl Doppelposts verringern, die durch die konsequente vermeidung der SuFu enstehen^^. Außerdem muss man nicht ewig durch die Forenseiten blättern um zu schauen obs das was man sucht nicht unter einem anderen Stichwort schonmal gibt.
Also ich fänd die Unterteilung (auch ohne die Anzeige der aktuellsten Inhalte zum Oberthema Beruf) sinnvoll.

Gruß,

Gantwor


----------



## Len (6. Juni 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Ich finde eine Unterteilung auch sehr sinnvoll. Gerade für craftbare Items, Stoff- und Lederspezialisierungen, oder auch die ständigen Fragen nach "suche Erze sowieso" und "wo sind dieunddie Kräuter".




/totaly signed


----------



## Melrakal (6. Juni 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Fände ich in der Form wie es bei den Klassenforen ist für das Berufsforum nicht sonderlich sinnvoll.
> Auf den ersten Blick verspricht das zwar mehr Übersicht, aber wäre dem tatsächlich so? Wieviele neue Threads entstehen denn im Berufeforum täglich, die spezifisch einem Beruf zuzuordnen sind? Ich glaube das 'allgemeine Berufe'-Forum würde sehr gut besucht sein, während sich nur hier und da mal ein neuer Thread in den spezielleren Foren hinzu gesellt. Ich befürchte diese würden dann nach und nach verwaisen...
> 
> Allerdings kenne ich zur besseren Übersicht einen interessanten Ansatz, der vor nicht allzu langer Zeit im Bugforum eines anderen Spiels eingeführt wurde. Dort muß man seitdem wenn man einen neuen Thread im Bugforum erstellen will zwingend aus einer Combobox das entsprechende Gebiet ('Ingame','Forum', usw.) des Bugs auswählen. Dieses steht dann später vor dem Beitragstitel. Möglicherweise würde dieser Ansatz auch hier für mehr Übersicht sorgen ohne Daß man sich durch die verschiedenen Subforen klicken muß.
> ...


Netter Ansatz, aber wie ZAM in Fragen der Editierung der Forensoftware immer zu schreiben pflegt:

"Es ist schwer, bestehenden Code, den man nicht selbst geschrieben hat, dahingehend zu verändern, dass sowas ohne großen Zeitaufwand zu bewerkstelligen wäre."

Und da muss ich dann auch leider zustimmen :/ Das wäre schon ein ziemlich großer Eingriff in die Software, und das Team hat denk ich anderes auf ihrer To-Do-Liste, was dringendere Prioritäten hat.

Gruß
Mel


----------



## Ardor Chalybis (9. Juni 2007)

Ich muss sagen, die Idee is seeeehr sinnvoll. Ich z.B. will mich grad bissl über Ingenieurskinst informiern will, und es sehr mühselig is des alles rauszufiltern.
Zumindest würde ich eine Funktiun einrichten, bei der man wahlweise diese Unterteilung ein und aus schalten kann.


----------



## jippsi (9. Juni 2007)

Meiner meinung nach wäre es ziemlich sinnvoll das Forum zu untertielen, weil man so viel leichter und schneller an infos über seinen Beruf bekommt


----------



## Redis (9. Juni 2007)

58 : 13 eindeutig gewonnen ^^ hf bei der Arbeit......^^ ich meine ich würde ja helfen aber nun ja bin ja kein admin ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jinai (10. Juni 2007)

mal ganz ehrlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fänd ich super




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn sich jemand n neuen beruf auswählt und infos brauch
muss er nich das gesamte berufe-forum abklappern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -SaVer- (14. Juni 2007)

Ich denke auch es wäre eine gute Idee 

Das würde für mehr Übersicht sorgen ^^





Edit: Sorry hab nicht gesehen das es eine 2te Seite gibt ^^
Bitte löschen


----------



## WeRkO (14. Juni 2007)

Wäre auch dafür, da ich im Moment nie die Übersicht behalten kann, was nun interressant ist für den Beruf meines Chars oder nicht. 
Also: Ja


----------



## Shadowfly (18. Juni 2007)

Sinnvoll Ja aber nicht jeder Beruf einzeln

Mein Vorschlag

Einen für alle Sammelberufe

Ala Kräuter,Bergbau, Kürschner

Ein Bereich für alle Neben Berufe

Erste Hilfe, Koch, Angeln

Dann jeweils ein Bereich für 

Schmied
Juwelen
Schneider 
Alchi
Leder
Ingi

Aber so wie es jetzt ist ist es nicht gerade Übersichtlich ^^


----------



## Lightsun (21. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> soll das WoW-Berufe-Forum in Unterforen für die jeweiligen Berufe + ein Allgemeines Forum unterteilt werden?
> Bitte stimmt ab und postet eure Meinung über Sinn oder Unsinn einer Aufteilung. Wir freuen uns auf eure Kommentare.
> ...



finde es eine gute Idee!! Berufe gibt es viele und die Themen dafür einzuteilen hilft beim Suchen!!!


----------



## ZAM (23. Juni 2007)

*UMFRAGE BEENDET*

End-Ergebnis:
sinnvoll	 [ *100* Stimmen ]  	 [81.97%] 	
nicht sinnvoll	 [ *22*  Stimmen ]  	 [18.03%]

Damit steht es fest, die Berufeforen werden aufgeteilt. :-)
Ich werde Shadowflys Vorschlag aufgreifen und noch eine separate Diskussionsrunde starten, ob diese Aufteilung ausreicht oder auch die Sammelberufe ein Unterforum je haben sollen. Hier nochmal der Beitrag von Shadowfly zusammengefasst:



> Ein Unter-Forum für alle Sammelberufe (Kräuter,Bergbau, Kürschner)
> Ein Unter-Forum für alle Neben Berufe (Erste Hilfe, Koch, Angeln)
> 
> Jeweils ein Unferforum für für die Hauptberufe (Schmiedekunst,Juwelenschleifen,Schneiderei,Alchemie,Lederverarbeitung,Ingeneurs
> ...


----------



## smoothJan (27. Juni 2007)

Bitte unterteilt das Forum asap!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

